# Hells Bay Professional sighting near Houston



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Came across a HB Professional parked at Bowden Marine in Humble this weekend when taking my son to his soccer game on Saturday. Just curious if that belongs to anybody on here. Had a Merc 60 on it. Guide Green with an off-white deck. Also looked to have an external livewell pump on the port sponson above the trim tab.

Not too many guys running poling skiffs who live in my part of town so was just curious.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Bowden huh? My favorite mechanic, Steve Wright, works there. I've been using him for over 20 years, at Bowden and previously at Northshore Marine. Great guy.


----------

